# Do plastisol transfers have fading issues?



## yokoshima (Mar 21, 2010)

Do plastisol transfers have fading issues? like inkjet transfers?


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

yokoshima said:


> Do plastisol transfers have fading issues? like inkjet transfers?


No they dont , I have some shirts that I pressed using plastisol transfers from proworld 2 years ago and there is no fading , no cracking at all . The shirts on the other hand are starting to get a faded look about them .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree with Bernie. Plastisol does not fade.


----------

